# I, I, I, Um, I'm New Here...



## OutbackInfront

Hi,

My name is Eric and I'm a campoholic.

For me it all began with a tent, a sleeping bag and a napsack and a looooong ride with my parents and sister in a VW Bug.

Fast foreward 20 years...I got my own tent, sleeping bag, backpack, Bug and ditched the sister.

FF years...All this stuff woked nicely even after I got married (except the dead Bug).

Along came kids, one right after another. 3 in four years (seems like 4 in three years, you know what I mean). They didn't like sleeping in the kennels and would just howl all night long. We then got a 19' Nomad but with 3 small animals, it was seething with energy around toothbrush time. And there was no room for grandma and her dog. After much research (read: something my wife likes that was light enough to tow) we got a 28RSDS. Sleeps 8! And more on the floor if needed. We've never maxed out yet, but we've only had it out twice so far.

Life is good with full hookups and a big slab at the home and some of the country's best camping within a couple hours drive time.

Um, what else? Oh, I need camping therapy.

Go ahead, ask me anything.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## campmg

If you haven't been already, welcome to the site and congrats on the new Outback. You fit right in here with all the experience.

My rule was to not have the kids out number the parents so stopped at two.


----------



## OutbackInfront

campmg said:


> My rule was to not have the kids out number the parents so stopped at two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129482[/snapback]​


So did we...but it happened anyway. We had 2 and sold our 4bdrm house for a 3bdrm. 5 days before we moved in, my wife said "Honey, I think I'm..." to which I replied "







!"


----------



## NobleEagle

WELCOME ABOARD!
I'm a veteran here (all of about 12 hrs) and I was welcomed very warmly this morning when I joined. So......since I felt comfortable here I thought I would extend the same to you (I hope no one minds). Great people here, lots of info, and loads of experience....if you can dream it up...it looks like someone has an answer to it here







Again Welcome!


----------



## skippershe

action Hi OutbackInFront action

I believe we have sort of met through posts here, but I wanted to give you the official action Skippershe Outbackers Welcome action

Hope you have a blast with your new TT!

Happy Camping and post often








Dawn


----------



## ARzark

Welcome to Outbackers Eric action 
Congrats on the new 28rsds. Sounds like you are really going to appreciate your new found space









Sounds like you have some great camping spots... share share!








Don't forget to Join us in Utah for the 2007 Western Rally! It's in your back yard!

Happy camping


----------



## Four4RVing

Welcome, Eric from Missouri!
Keep those humorous posts coming, love to laugh!


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome to the Forum!

Dan


----------



## shake1969

That is one cool jacked-up Outback!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Scrib

Welcome aboard! We had 3 so somebody might take care of us someday. It was probably a mistake.


----------



## HootBob

Welcome OutbackInfront the the Outback Family
Congrats on the 28RSDS and enjoy the space it has

Don


----------



## OutbackInfront

Scrib said:


> Welcome aboard! We had 3 so somebody might take care of us someday. It was probably a mistake.
> [snapback]129527[/snapback]​


Thanks!

I call my 3 sprouts the retirement plan since that's where my retirement money is going. #1 is Kirsten. She is a real pistol, spirited and very smart. #2 is Carson. He's my buddy and a real helper. #3, Kaitlyn was an accident, but not a mistake. My wife, Cherie, is my completer. I really married up. See the whole clan here.

Eric


----------



## drobe5150

eric

action *welcome aboard* action

darrel


----------



## z-family




----------



## mswalt

Eric and the rest of the Outbackinfront family,

Welcome to the forum. Nice pictures.

Mark

NobleEagle, welcome to you as well.

Mark


----------



## OutbackInfront

Thank you all. I'll post stuff from time to time and look foreward to having/sharing fun with you all.

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, OutbackInfront!* action 
Glad to have you aboard!









And I love the name! Cracks me up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackInfront

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, OutbackInfront!* action
> Glad to have you aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the name! Cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]129958[/snapback]​


Like that? Probably not quite as whitty as it might seem. When we got our Outback, our old Nomad had the spot on our slab and the _Outback_ sat _in front_ of our house on the street for a couple months. So there you have it. A glimpse at the complex neuropathways that concieved such a name.

Eric


----------



## biga

Welcome! I love the Monster Burb BTW.


----------



## RizFam

*& Enjoy*

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

OutbackInfront said:


> Like that? Probably not quite as whitty as it might seem. When we got our Outback, our old Nomad had the spot on our slab and the _Outback_ sat _in front_ of our house on the street for a couple months. So there you have it. A glimpse at the complex neuropathways that concieved such a name.


I still like, Eric!
I like the way your neuropathways work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> OutbackInfront said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that?Â Probably not quite as whitty as it might seem.Â When we got our Outback, our old Nomad had the spot on our slab and the _Outback_ sat _in front_ of our house on the street for a couple months.Â So there you have it.Â A glimpse at the complex neuropathways that concieved such a name.
> 
> 
> 
> I still like, Eric!
> I like the way your neuropathways work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130088[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Eric, this may be your 1st Outbacker clue that you are in need of more therapy than you thought.....







NOT to worry, tho'. We're all here for the same reason...the 1st step is admitting it. Some of us have moved further along in the Steps, while others of us have been ....uh.... a bit ... um .... shall we say ... delayed enroute!

Welcome to the tribe!







Its clear that you are, indeed, one of 'us' and resistance IS futile!!!! Just sit back and enjoy the ride, big boy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...welcome...welcome....

I know I'm late, but I was out of the country on vacation (and before you ask, I did NOT have internet access)


----------



## OutbackInfront

PDX_Doug said:


> I still like, Eric!
> I like the way your neuropathways work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130088[/snapback]​


Yeah, I got a few of 'em connecting now-a-days.











Oregon_Camper said:


> I know I'm late, but I was out of the country on vacation (and before you ask, I did NOT have internet access)
> [snapback]130540[/snapback]​


Did you take the OB to New Zealand or something?







No wait...that's a nerodisconnect...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OutbackInfront said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late, but I was out of the country on vacation (and before you ask, I did NOT have internet access)
> [snapback]130540[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the OB to New Zealand or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wait...that's a nerodisconnect...
> [snapback]130553[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nope...Jamaica.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=9963&hl=


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nope...Jamaica.
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9963&hl=




Just gotta keep rubbing it in, eh Jim! 

BTW, I don't see any kids around?...
(Not that there is a problem with that!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...Jamaica.
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9963&hl=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta keep rubbing it in, eh Jim!
> 
> BTW, I don't see any kids around?...
> (Not that there is a problem with that!)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130687[/snapback]​
Click to expand...



Uh...kids got to spend the 8 nights with their Grandparents. We do this every summer with just the adults. Last year was St. Martin...that is a GREAT island.

We call it the "Mom and Dad Stay Home...Jim and Melinda Go On Vacation" vacation.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I like the sounds of that more and more!
I bet both you and the kids have fun!
The grandparents on the other hand...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

NobleEagle said:


> WELCOME ABOARD!
> I'm a veteran here (all of about 12 hrs) and I was welcomed very warmly this morning when I joined. So......since I felt comfortable here I thought I would extend the same to you (I hope no one minds). [snapback]129487[/snapback]​


You're a member now. It doesn't matter how long you've been here or how many posts you have. You're an Outbacker. Keep on posting.

Thanks for sharing all the pics Outbackinfront. Looks like you have a great family.

I like how you chose your name. I was going to do the same thing but thought OUTBACKDOWNTHEROADATTHEOVERPRICEDSTORAGELOT was too long.


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> I was going to do the same thing but thought OUTBACKDOWNTHEROADATTHEOVERPRICEDSTORAGELOT was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131329[/snapback]​










GEEEEEZ - now I have to wash the coffee off my desk......again! 







...still


----------



## PDX_Doug

ROTFLMAO!









campmg comes through again! I love this guy!








I predict it's going to be great fun around the campfire at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> :I predict it's going to be great fun around the campfire at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!
> [snapback]131382[/snapback]​


You ARE shameless!


----------



## campmg

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> :I predict it's going to be great fun around the campfire at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!
> [snapback]131382[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE shameless!
> [snapback]131415[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not to steal the thread from our new good friend but I am really looking forward to next year's Western Rally. Our rally posts engage talks about food, drink, fishing, and fun. Not necessary in that order. I was following a thread for another rally and they keep talking about Calgon and black tanks.









Happy rallying,


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> :I predict it's going to be great fun around the campfire at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!
> [snapback]131382[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE shameless!
> [snapback]131415[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to steal the thread from our new good friend but I am really looking forward to next year's Western Rally. Our rally posts engage talks about food, drink, fishing, and fun. Not necessary in that order. I was following a thread for another rally and they keep talking about Calgon and black tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy rallying,
> [snapback]131458[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









I guess that tells you something...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma

Whoops, I almost missed giving you a big welcome to the Outbackers, so..........

WELCOME!

So, conceiving kids when moving huh?

Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too. Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM! He was planned though. Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.







Two years after our BIG surprise we were moving again...I think DH and I slept in seperate beds for at least 2 months, just to be safe.







(seriously, we did do that)


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> :I predict it's going to be great fun around the campfire at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!
> [snapback]131382[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE shameless!
> [snapback]131415[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to steal the thread from our new good friend but I am really looking forward to next year's Western Rally. Our rally posts engage talks about food, drink, fishing, and fun. Not necessary in that order. I was following a thread for another rally and they keep talking about Calgon and black tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy rallying,
> [snapback]131458[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that tells you something...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131460[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

But do we really want to know









Don


----------



## campmg

Sexy Momma said:


> So, conceiving kids when moving huh?
> 
> Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too.Â Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM!Â He was planned though.Â Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Two year after our BIG surprise we were moving again...
> [snapback]131473[/snapback]​


You guys need a new moving company.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, conceiving kids when moving huh?
> 
> Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too.Â Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM!Â He was planned though.Â Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Two year after our BIG surprise we were moving again...
> [snapback]131473[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need a new moving company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131484[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Or they need to make sure that the "furniture" is "wrapped" for better "protection"


----------



## countrygirl

ROFL Dawn!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campmg comes through again! I love this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict it's going to be great fun around the campfire at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug










thread hijacker alert...thread hijacker alert...thread hijacker alert...


----------



## OutbackInfront

campmg said:


> I like how you chose your name. I was going to do the same thing but thought OUTBACKDOWNTHEROADATTHEOVERPRICEDSTORAGELOT was too long.


Maybe try hyphenating for readability.


----------



## PDX_Doug

campmg said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, conceiving kids when moving huh?
> 
> Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too.Â Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM!Â He was planned though.Â Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Two year after our BIG surprise we were moving again...
> [snapback]131473[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need a new moving company.
Click to expand...

You know how those big, burly, moving guys are! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

campmg said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, conceiving kids when moving huh?
> 
> Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too.Â Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM!Â He was planned though.Â Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Two year after our BIG surprise we were moving again...
> [snapback]131473[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need a new moving company.
Click to expand...

WOW!! I'll say

Don


----------



## Sexy Momma

HootBob said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, conceiving kids when moving huh?
> 
> Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too.Â Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM!Â He was planned though.Â Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Two year after our BIG surprise we were moving again...
> [snapback]131473[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need a new moving company.
Click to expand...

WOW!! I'll say

Don
[/quote]
Alright! What are you guys implying?!







Putting ME with the likes of sweaty, burly moving guys.







You have SOME NERVE! Now, if you had said we need a new realtor and a new closing attorney, well, alright then.


----------



## campmg

Sexy Momma said:


> Alright! What are you guys implying?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting ME with the likes of sweaty, burly moving guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have SOME NERVE! Now, if you had said we need a new realtor and a new closing attorney, well, alright then.


Thanks for playing along. You're a good sport.


----------



## PDX_Doug

You go, Capri!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

Sexy Momma said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, conceiving kids when moving huh?
> 
> Yep, that's how we conceived both our kids too.Â Moved from our first house to our second house and BAM!Â He was planned though.Â Four years later we moved again and BAM! - only this one was a BIG surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Two year after our BIG surprise we were moving again...
> [snapback]131473[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need a new moving company.
Click to expand...

WOW!! I'll say

Don
[/quote]
Alright! What are you guys implying?!







Putting ME with the likes of sweaty, burly moving guys.







You have SOME NERVE! Now, if you had said we need a new realtor and a new closing attorney, well, alright then.








[/quote]

No Sexy Momma
Just how many times you moved that's alot

Don


----------

